# Outhouse Rattler



## Resica (Aug 15, 2020)

Pulled this beauty out of the outhouse this morning


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 15, 2020)

Geez, i bet that was a nice surprise!


----------



## Sixes (Aug 15, 2020)

Big joker has some color!


----------



## Donal (Aug 16, 2020)

Looks like a northern timber rattler.  Appears to be female.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 16, 2020)

Dang! That ain't good! I see an empty black shotgun shell in second pic, did you feed the snake it's contents?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 16, 2020)

That could go wrong pretty quick on a midnight outhouse trip! Good-looking rattler. Do y'all have the yellow phase up there, too? Around here, you only see a black phase here and there.


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 16, 2020)

That would make your bowels move quickly!


----------



## Redbow (Aug 16, 2020)

Maybe the Snake was looking for an outhouse mouse. They might taste better..


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 16, 2020)

That is one pretty snake right there.


----------



## Resica (Aug 16, 2020)

Silver Britches said:


> Dang! That ain't good! I see an empty black shotgun shell in second pic, did you feed the snake it's contents?


I saw those. No, just let her slither into the woods.


----------



## Resica (Aug 16, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> That could go wrong pretty quick on a midnight outhouse trip! Good-looking rattler. Do y'all have the yellow phase up there, too? Around here, you only see a black phase here and there.


We do have yellows.


----------



## Buckman18 (Aug 17, 2020)

Awesome snake!

Here in extreme north Georgia, in Towns, Union, upper White Counties, and in Western Rabun, we have a few dark phases. Here's one from Towns County last fall:


----------



## Ruger#3 (Aug 17, 2020)

Buckman18 said:


> Awesome snake!
> 
> Here in extreme north Georgia, in Towns, Union, upper White Counties, and in Western Rabun, we have a few dark phases. Here's one from Towns County last fall:
> 
> View attachment 1033554



Wow, that thing is dark.
The rattlers I saw in the mountains of eastern KY weren’t that dark.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 17, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> Wow, that thing is dark.
> The rattlers I saw in the mountains of eastern KY weren’t that dark.


Here in the western NC mountains, there are two main color phases, olive-yellow with a black tail, and black phase. The yellow phase is more common. Sometimes, you'll see one halfway between the two. Some of the black phase ones are lighter, and some you can't hardly see the markings on.

Here's a lightish black phase one I ran into awhile back that still has good patterns visible:





And another intergrade between the two that a friend of mine sent me a pic of a few days ago:



Here's a typical yellow-phase that I ran into a couple years ago:


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 17, 2020)

I believe I would be suring up that outhouse. Wrap it with rat wire or something. You get bit while your squatting.....your gonna find out real quick who your friends are.


----------



## Buckman18 (Aug 17, 2020)

Here's a interesting colored one I saw a couple weeks back in White County:


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 17, 2020)

Never seen a yellow phase rattlesnake! That's really cool @NCHillbilly, thanks for sharing. 
Interesting thread guy's. Snakes have always fascinated me.


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 17, 2020)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> I believe I would be suring up that outhouse. Wrap it with rat wire or something. You get bit while your squatting.....your gonna find out real quick who your friends are.



Sorry, but you are going to die!


----------



## Resica (Aug 17, 2020)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> I believe I would be suring up that outhouse. Wrap it with rat wire or something. You get bit while your squatting.....your gonna find out real quick who your friends are.


It has a spring that shuts it. There is a latch laying on the floor inside that hasn't been installed yet. It's only been 13 years and only 2 rattlers seen in outhouse. Probably should take the 5 minutes and install it.


----------



## Resica (Aug 17, 2020)

This one is real dark. Right up next to the cabin.


----------



## Resica (Aug 17, 2020)

Awesome looking snakes folks!!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 17, 2020)

blood on the ground said:


> Never seen a yellow phase rattlesnake! That's really cool @NCHillbilly, thanks for sharing.
> Interesting thread guy's. Snakes have always fascinated me.


That's the most common one around here. Olive-yellow with a black tail, no back stripe.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 17, 2020)

Resica said:


> Awesome looking snakes folks!!


Timber rattlers are cool.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 17, 2020)

It`s amazing at the color variations of this snake, across the the country. This is the normal color for Southwest Georgia. 100 miles to the east and that tan color will be gray.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 17, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> It`s amazing at the color variations of this snake, across the the country. This is the normal color for Southwest Georgia. 100 miles to the east and that tan color will be gray.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And you'll never see one like that here. They are cool snakes. I saw one in  Wilcox, CO, Ga that was almost pink.


----------



## Buckman18 (Aug 17, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> It`s amazing at the color variations of this snake, across the the country. This is the normal color for Southwest Georgia. 100 miles to the east and that tan color will be gray.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nick,
In your neck of the woods, are there more diamondbacks or more timbers?

I've never seen a diamondback in the wild.

My uncle hunts Dodge County, and he killed a big diamondback last year. He brought it up here and laid it on the white line on a county paved road in front of a popular restaurant and posted a picture of it on Facebook. That really stirred up an interesting conversation among the locals, and the "diamondback invasion" in the mountains!

Cheap thrills.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 17, 2020)

Buckman18 said:


> Nick,
> In your neck of the woods, are there more diamondbacks or more timbers?
> 
> I've never seen a diamondback in the wild.
> ...




It`s about equal here around the house. Down at the cabin you won`t see a canebrake, but there are plenty of diamondbacks and pygmies. It seems to me that diamondbacks are more habitat restricted than canebrakes. Where we have gopher tortoises, we have diamondbacks, and they share the gopher dens. I like em all, but there is just something about a big diamondback in an S coil with its head way up off the ground looking you in the eye.


----------



## Buckman18 (Aug 17, 2020)

I bet!

Couple years ago,, I saw a few on display in an aquarium by the Rocky snakeboot guy and they are huge compared to timber snakes. Their girth, length, and size of their heads is very impressive.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 18, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> It`s amazing at the color variations of this snake, across the the country. This is the normal color for Southwest Georgia. 100 miles to the east and that tan color will be gray.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a beautiful snake!


----------

